

United Kingdom: The Anomaly In Google's Revenue - npguy
http://statspotting.com/googles-revenue-numbers-the-anomaly-called-uk/

======
camo
Maybe brits are just more lazy than people from other countries and just click
on ads to find what they want.

Or maybe british advertisers are crazy and pay insane prices for adwords.

Or maybe a mix of both. Who knows, but frankly, the brits are getting raped by
Google through the hemorrhaging of $1bn per quarter taken out of the domestic
economy. It is obscene for a company, any company, to reap the benefits of a
developed economy and not pay any taxation to support the education, welfare
and security of the economy they profit from.

------
thirsteh
Probably not that surprising given that Ireland is a tax haven for most large
U.S. corps' presence in all of Europe. If I sign up for AdWords or AdSense
now, I'm dealing with Google Ltd, even though I am not in the U.K.

~~~
dataewan
I'm not sure I understand that point correctly. The Republic of Ireland isn't
part of the United Kingdom.

~~~
thirsteh
Yes, but when people refer to the U.K. as a region, they usually mean the U.K.
(i.e. including Northern Ireland) and the Republic of Ireland. Ireland is
seldom its own region.

There is no mention of the Republic of Ireland in their earnings report, yet
their European headquarters are in Dublin. "U.K." in the report means the U.K.
and Ireland.

~~~
jeremysmyth
Really? Where have you seen this? And what evidence do you have that Google's
report isn't including Ireland in its "Rest of World" figures?

To include an entire country under the heading of another neighbouring country
without making that explicit is a _mistake_ , not an _assumption_ , doubly so
when Google have quite large (and distinct) corporate presences in both
Ireland and the UK. It wouldn't be too far from Starbucks listing all Canadian
and Mexican profits under "United States" when there's a perfectly normal term
to describe the geographic region ("North America"), just as there is with the
British Isles.

